
Hulu pushes forward with $9.95 subscription service - mjfern
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/entertainmentnewsbuzz/2010/04/hulu-pushes-forward-with-995-subscription-service.html
======
mark_l_watson
I think that this price point is too high. Compare with the minimal Netflix
subscription at the same cost that gets instant view movies and 1 blu-ray at a
time.

That said, two $10/month subscriptions (Hulu and Netflix) might replace
cable/dish sometime in the future - if Hulu has a wide enough selection of
shows.

